# What Bank is the Best to open a Business Account?



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

There's so many Banks out there and I wanted to know what most of you guys use and who do you have? like Washington Mutual, Wachovia, Credit Union, Suntrust

some banks has alot of fees for a business checking account

so what would be the best bank to open a checking account?

Im sure alot of us would appreciate this thread


----------



## paradoxicon (Jul 13, 2008)

whatever you do dont go to US bank...maybe im just a little bitter but they have HORRIBLE customer service


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try a credit union. fees are lower and you own part of the operation.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do a search on the forum for each of those banks. I've seen many posts on each, especially Sun Trust. Check with your local little banks, too. My friend owns a pizza place, and a local bank gives her FREE checking, and she has access to online banking as well. Shop around, and compare banks to the credit unions like Fred says. 

I have a Wachovia account that gives me one year FREE, after that, I pay fees. I am closing it before the year is up. It just gave me time to shop around. Shop around, get a deal, and also, don't forget to try to negotiate some of the terms, they want your business just like anyone else...


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

WAMU has been advertising free individual stuff in our area for a while. 

I have had a business account with RBC Centura here in Charlotte for over 10 years. Correspondingly, they are very helpful on my personal one. Customer service has been top notch.

We have had a long term business relationship with Wachovia for bonds and insurance and they have been easy to deal with.

We have had personal credit lines with Bank of America and they are ok, but I have never asked anything of them either.

I have heard Sun Trust is good. First Charter was recently acquired by 3rd5th.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I bank with WaMU have for years never a problem and customer service is great, check this out I have only been in my bank a handfull of times, the person I opened up my accounts with is still there and calls me by my sir name evertime I walk in there.... thats cool if you ask me,,,


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

oh okay because I hear some Bank not sure which 1 i think is Wamu that u have to pay like $20 a month for the account and u have to keep a certain balance in the account of $3,000.00


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope not with WAMU its all free checking


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have a Charter One Bank in your area you should check them out. That's where I have mine at. Free small business checking accounts and the fees for deposits and withdraws are reasonable too.


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

Go with a Credit Union for sure - they are non-profit best deals no BS they are setup to work for the little guy. WAMU BofA are traded as stocks they go for profits from milking the little guy. I would avoid.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Wamu.com, home of WaMu Free Checking

Put our Free Business Checking to work
No monthly fee, no matter what your balance


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

I would suggest the smaller bank(s) in your town...these types of banks are generally more responsive to small businesses, and since they're under the shadow of the "big guys", they are more eager to earn your business, and usually treat you better as an individual customer.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

We use Wells Fargo and Chase. Both have been easy to use. Wells Fargo has probably had better customer service, and better on-line banking. Chase has less fees. 

I saw on the news last night that WAMU is having big financial problems-- people lined up outside of branches to withdraw their money, etc. I believe it is on the FDIC "problem" list. If you do a search on WAMU and financial problems on-line, you can see that they have been really hit by the mortgage crunch, and that has affected all areas of their banking.

But, of course, the FDIC insures up to 100,000 regardless.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

TCF is a really good small business and commercial business bank if you are in MN, MI, WI, CO, AZ or IL. Plus they are giving away $50 gas cards when you open a checking account. I think I'll open a couple accounts

They have free checking and very convenient extended hours and are open Sat and Sun.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

re business banking, it definitely pays to shop around. It's possible to get totally free small business banking. I've had accounts at several banks over the years. Switching because the bank was bought out and started charging fees. Am at M&T now, and so far, so good. They are small enough that the person in charge of business banking even calls once and a while.

Alas, my credit union does offer business accounts. 

My one complaint has been trying to find a bank that offers personal and business accounts that are connected online. Transferring money to "pay" myself is a bit of a hassle right now.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Can you open bank accounts as a non-US citizen or do you need to establish proof of citizenship? I am a Canadian. Living in Mexico. Now I want to sell tshirts in Vegas. How twisted is that?


----------

